# Body Mount Couplers on an MDC Ore Car



## CapeCodSteam (Jan 2, 2008)

I recently got a Mint MDC 24' ore car. It has plastic wheels and stock couplers, and I want t mount K-dees on the body. First glance this seems like it will be tight.

Until I can sit down and look at them again, has anyone worked on tese small cars?

Thanks


----------



## Hamers (May 11, 2009)

Hi there,

I have done this, as I recall it was fairly simple. I will take a shot of the underside tomorrow if you like.

Regards,


----------



## Hamers (May 11, 2009)

Hi,

I have done some work on mine, moved the trucks inwards so the wheels sit inside the car. Added steel wheels and attached #820 Kadees.

Here are some pics I took.

Left is untouched Ore Car, Right is one I modified


















End Veiw










Underside, This shot shows the trucks being moved back this gives more room for the standard #820. And I like the look better.










This photo shows the shims and coupler. I drilled holes in the Car floor/chassis to attach coupler.

I hope this is of some use

Cheers,

Andrew


----------



## rwjenkins (Jan 2, 2008)

On my ore cars, I used Kadee 820's with the rear wall of the draft gear box (including the entire rear screw hole) cut off. The back of the shortened draft gear box goes flush against the truck bolster. This gives a coupled distance between cars that's very close to scale. Keep in mind though I'm also using scale-length trucks (5' wheelbase) and scale-size (33") wheels. If you plan to use the stock wheels and trucks, you might want to allow for a bit more distance between cars. On the prototype cars, the wheels do stick out from the ends of the car, but not by as much as the MDC wheels do.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

If you reference the center of the axle to the end of the car, I think the MDC is very accurate:










Regards, Greg


----------



## rpc7271 (Jan 2, 2008)

I use #788s mounted to the car floor. Put the back of the coupler frames against the bolster.


----------

